# CWD???



## Guest (Apr 10, 2004)

Anyone out there have deer test positive for bovine toburculosis or CWD yet??? We in WI have gotitnow,have been thinning the herd for I think around a year, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## goosie89 (Apr 10, 2004)

illinois dont all we do is mollyhawk (john wayne) them are deer are clean cause they use condoms they have no STDS


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Our GNF director told us at a meeting last night that they tested 1500 heads and did not find any CWD.


----------

